# flex duct support



## ICE (Oct 1, 2016)

There is usually a place or two where the strap has folded and is not 1.5" wide.  I didn't see that here. 
Do you allow cloth strap for duct support?


----------



## Keystone (Oct 2, 2016)

I frequently see the cloth strapping as pictured and do allow its use.  Yes there are times where the straping is folded or pinching the duct, at that point I require the issue to be corrected. More times than not if the duct is pinched it's due to a change in angle and I have no concerns about asking for additional supports and do not encounter resistance.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 2, 2016)

BTW, those ducts in the attic appear to be R6...


----------



## north star (Oct 2, 2016)

*& : & : &*


For a fix to a pinched \ restricted duct, a
Hanger Duct Saddle could be used.








*& : & : &*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 3, 2016)

ICE,
ADC Flexible Duct Performance & Installation Standards:

Flexible duct shall be supported at manufactures supported recommendations, not to exceed 5-feet,
not to have more than 1/2-in sag per foot and can be nonmetallic type straps.

You may be a bit saggy looking at your photos, but maybe it meets the manufactures support guidelines??


----------



## ICE (Oct 7, 2016)

The picture that I used to open this thread does not show any folded cloth strap.  I couldn't see any of that from the access scuttle.  Had I crawled the attic I most likely would have found a few.  I think that over time there will be folded strap as in this picture.




Just knowing that it can turn out like this is reason enough to deny it.


----------

